# NMTB 40 taper face mill holders



## Martin w (Mar 31, 2018)

Hello , newbie here on the forum. I made a couple tool holders for two face mills my father had from his shop. He passed almost 20 years ago so I finally got around to being able to use them.Not sure what steel it is, I picked a piece up at the scrap yard and had enough for two holders. We’ll see. I am not a machinist so I have a little run out, but they cut nice . I guess if I make another I would try and do fewer operations so I don’t have to re-chuck it in the lathes 4 jaw
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 20, 2018)

They look a bit less shiny then the one I made some time ago. Also some runout on mine - I now know how to make these better but have no need to make more. Well maybe I make 3/4" holder but first I try 3/4" to 1" sleeve.

The trick to get the angle right on the taper is to use good indicator. The trick to get rid of most runout is to finish the diameter of the hole to the proper dimension once in the actual mill holder.

I also made a small face-mill holder with a straight shank 1" - that one has little run-out.


----------

